# Solved: Daughter reset Iview tablet; now it's in foreign language



## booba (Oct 7, 2013)

My daughter is apparently extremely talented. At age 5, she figured out how to put our iview 754tpc tablet into a foreign language. Could be Chinese or Japanese. Couldn't tell you. What I do know is that I do not know how to fix it. I've tried holding down the power and back button as well as just clicking what I thought might be settings. Even if I got there, I don't know how'd I'd tell if I was in the right spot! Has anyone heard of this and have any advice? Well, maybe not any because "don't let her play with it" or "buy a new one" have already gone through my head.  LOL!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I see you have marked your thread as solved, how did you end up solving it?

FYI, there should be way to factory reset the device and it'll reset back into English.


----------



## booba (Oct 7, 2013)

In the end, I found an icon that ended up getting me to language and I was able to change it back to English. I tried to find the icon to reset and couldn't get far enough on that path. Luckily, the language change seems to have fixed us.


----------

